# Carmspack puppies!



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I want them all!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Those are some adorable puppies


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Cute overloooaaaddd!!!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I will eateth that one with the floppy ears and stubby legs


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

talk about adorable!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Oh God, they're at the "bear cub" stage... love!


----------



## koda girl (Feb 15, 2010)

They are so adorable.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Too cute for words!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Oh my they are adorable  Id love a sable  wanna stick one on a plane and send it to me???  
:wub:


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

There don't seem to be enough for ALL of us. SIGH!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Very, very cute babies! Congrats!


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Just adorable!!!!!!:congratulations:


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

adorable, and they look well fed, lol


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

How can you not fall in love:wub:

What's the story behind this litter?


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh my. Please add me to the list that wants one of these chunky little monkeys :wub:


----------

